# Drake Killer choke tubes



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

I heard about these new choke tubes. Has anyone use them on waterfowl? Any good?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I have one and yes they work good.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I've heard nothing but good things about them.


----------



## pheasantslayer (May 13, 2004)

These are the most lethal choke tubes that I have ever shot. When patterning in my shotgun against the patternmaster and terror tubes, I found that at longer distances they will outperform them immensely. For shooting snow geese I think that this is the best tube overall.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

I take it they are steel or Hevi shot safe. Do they only come in one constriction or do they have some for decoying shots as well?


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Kevin told me to shot 2 3/4" for 45 yrds and closer and 3" out to 60 yrds. That way you dont have to switch chokes all the time. My SX2 with a Drake Killer whooped the crap out of my 835 with a Patternmaster when I took them both out to pattern them.


----------



## bjn (Jul 17, 2003)

Does anybody know how to contact him to inquire further about the drake killer chokes?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You can get ahold of Kevin here:

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/profile ... ofile&u=94

Or you can give him a call:

(701) 232-8525 (Kevin H.)


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

Kevin, if you are out there I pmed you. Looking for some info and maybe a purchase of one. Thanks


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Kev is on a fun Canadian adventure for a few days - I'm sure he'll get back to you early next week.


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

thanks Dan


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Custom Gun Works, Inc.
401 N. Univ. Dr.
Fargo, ND 58102

Thank you for your inquiry about Drakekiller customized choke tube. The Drakekiller is for long range shooting with steel shot.
First I would like to explain what a choke is, and what gives it designation. "Choke" really means constriction or lack of it. The more constriction to a point, the tighter the choke, the less constriction the more open the more open the choke. Chokes are measured by thousands of an inch. A choke gets its designation by how many thousands of an inch its taper is smaller than the barrels bore diameter. The standard 12 gauge bore is .730 thousands of an inch. Some gun manufactures are smaller and some are larger. The standard constrictions for the three most common chokes are Improved Cylinder .010 {IC}, Modified .018 {Mod}, and Full .036.
This brings us to one big problem, bores and chokes vary a lot. For example, I had a customer that brought in three shotguns. All were the same make and model, and by the way they were the most popular pump gun ever made. The first had a large bore diameter of .740, the next.730, and the third that measured .726. Now if we screwed in an IC tube that measured .720 in the first barrel we would get a constriction of .020 and you would have a tight Mod. constriction. Put that same choke in the in the barrel that had the .730 bore diameter and you would end up with .010 of constriction which would give us a IC choke. Over the years I have measured thousands of chokes and barrels and this is the norm not the exception. The only way to know for sure what you really have for choke constriction is to have your bore and chokes measured with a bore mike. 
If you purchase a Drakekiller tube it is made for your bore diameter. Along with your tube you also will receive a list of approved loads. These loads have been field tested and patterned by me.
These loads are broken down in three categoies. Early season large Duck loads, late season large Duck loads, and Goose loads. The shells listed are standard steel loads and should be easy to find. Loads larger than BB CAN NOT be shot through this tube and are not needed.
The cost of a Drakekiller is $75. For further information you may call me at 701-232-8525 or Email me at [email protected] and put Drakekiller on topic.

Thank you Kevin Hayer


----------



## WiltonWaterfowler (Mar 24, 2009)

I would like to also say that the drake killer choke is well worth the money. I would also like to say how nice of a guy Kevin is. Me and a buddy drove to fargo the wednesday of the week early season goose opened to have our barrels measured. He then asked before we left when we would like to have them? We then asked well could we have them by opening day which was 2 days away. He said ya we couldnt beleive it. No kidding friday morning it came in the mail we both got to use em and did they ever work. Granted this was early season and the geesse that we shot were close but when we cleaned em the patterns would have proven super lethal at much greater distances than the 30 yards we shot at. The Feathers Were Just Flying my buddy said. I have a patternmaster shoots great with a good stiff wad. I also have 2 srm terrors in my citori. Not to mention i used the drake killer with some 1 3/8oz federal 4 shot lead last year late season rooster busting. All around never have to change a choke again choke tube. Clays, waterfowl, upland hell maybe even deer with the pattern it throws.


----------

